# Scarecrow head



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Scarecrow head built over plastic cauldron - mache, duct tape. carpet latex and acrylics


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

NICE, I like the depth of the build up. Makes rit eally creepy..


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

very cool!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

"rit eally creepy.."
???
.

Good job Dave!
.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

yea, yea "makes it really creepy"
fingers moving too fast


----------



## Mentalist (Sep 23, 2007)

My Scarecrow Head wants to know what your Scarecrow Head is doing Saturday night.



Michael

P.S. Awesome work


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

great job!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Holey Canoley! That is awsome!
Great job!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice job there, dave.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

*completed*

Completed - he goes into the yard today - Though the sparrows and grackles ignored him while they ate at the feeders this morning. LOL


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Great job! Now i would have never thought of using a cauldron for something like this..I have to start thinking harder i guess..(oh the pain!!!!!!)


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

It really turned out great.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I thought in the first photo he was wearing blue pants!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice prop D..


----------

